# You know you're a newbie if...



## kevin242

I know lots of you like to play games, so here's a new one for you!
This thread is not intended to insult, degrade, scare off or otherwise discourage anyone from being a poster on this board, just some harmless fun...


You know you're a newbie if...
You think MIB stands for "Men in Black".


----------



## pyro

You know you're a newbie if.....
You think shopping at Curby's is a dept. store


----------



## joker

You know you're a newbie if...
If you have to ask what FCG means


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

You know you're a newbie if...
You don't know the difference between a Bucky and a Blucky.


----------



## Spooky1

You know your a newbie if..
All your props came from a store.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

You know your a newbie if..
You have to ask what a groundbreaker is.


----------



## sharpobject

You know you're a newbie if....
You think a Make and Take is a bring a covered dish event.


----------



## Dr Morbius

You know you'r a newbie if...
You think prop control means putting your paper skeleton out of reach of ToT's.


----------



## RavenLunatic

*You know you're a newbie if...
you think nbc is a tv station*


----------



## kevin242

You know you're a newbie if you think Monster Mud is what they use at tractor pulls...


----------



## ubzest

waaaaa ok you got me what is a 'nbc?


----------



## RavenLunatic

ubzest said:


> waaaaa ok you got me what is a 'nbc?


nightmare before christmas. shame on you for not knowing lol


----------



## Spooky1

Dang I'm still a Newbie then, I didn't get NBC either. lol


----------



## joker

Spooky1 said:


> ...I didn't get NBC either. lol


Me either but I'm not going to openly admit it to you guys, DOH!


----------



## RavenLunatic

*damn I can't believe I made ya'll wtf lol*


----------



## SpectreTTM

pyro said:


> You know you're a newbie if.....
> You think shopping at Curby's is a dept. store


Doh

Well we all make mistakes


----------



## Dr Morbius

You know you're a newbie if...
You think extruded foam is a skin cream.


----------



## Dr Morbius

You know you're a newbie if...
You think a Groundbeaker is a little mayor with a shovel at a ceremony.


----------



## Dr Morbius

You know you're a newbie if...
You stuff clothes with newspapers and think it's scary.


----------



## beelce

You know you're a newbie if...
You are greated warmly by 20 long time fourm members in your first post.


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

You know you're a newbie if...
You don't realize that EVERYTHING around you is a potential prop.


----------



## kevin242

you know you're a newbie if you just accidentally found out that spray paint eats foam


----------



## ubzest

You know your a newbie ..if all your halloween stuff fits into just one shed.


----------



## Monstermaker

You know you're a newbie if.. your number of posts is still in double digits. (23....ding dang-it!)


----------



## Lady Nyxie

You know you're a newbie if...
You don't have at least one prop that you named.

You know you're a newbie if...
Instead of leaving a few favorites out all year long, you put all of your props away after season.


----------



## rottincorps

You know you're a newbie if you think a toe pincher is.....a tight pair of shoes


----------



## rottincorps

You know you're a newbie if .........You think that there's enough time to build all the props you want to build and it's only November


----------



## rottincorps

You know you're a newbie if........you order your controllers in September, and they tell you that there very busy right now and you'll be lucky to get them in three weeks, oh and lets not for get you forget to order the dam solenoids.


----------



## Bloodhound

You know you're a newbie if your other back yard shed doesn't look like it belong's Sanford & Son's and is filled to the top with anything and everything. Thank You, Curby's.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

well, if that's the case then i guess i am a newbie....i have no idea what MIB means and what the hell is Curby's? LOL. 

and WTH is a solenoid?


----------



## artsymom83

I don't want to sound incredibly stupid, but what exactly is Curby's? Please don't laugh and point your fingers at me.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

artsymom83 said:


> I don't want to sound incredibly stupid, but what exactly is Curby's? Please don't laugh and point your fingers at me.


I don't know what that is either...but my gut instinct tells me that it may be referring to things snatched off the curb.

Please don't mock me if I'm wrong.:jol:


----------



## rottincorps

You know you're a newbie when you think a pressure mat is used for yoga


----------



## Lilly

Curbys..getting stuff off the curbs
MIB- monster in a box
solenoid-A solenoid is a coil of insulated or enameled wire wound on a rod-shaped form made of solid iron, solid steel, or powdered iron. Used in making moving props


----------



## kevin242

You know you're a newbie if you think triple axworthy refers to a figure skating move...


----------



## GothicCandle

you know your a newbie(or maybe just weird) if you think "i have enough props, its cool enough"


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

You know you're a newbie if...
You've read this whole thread, and don't understand half of it!


----------



## ubzest

Iam laffin hereee!
you know your a newbie if half your props are orange pumpkin leaf bags!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Lilly said:


> Curbys..getting stuff off the curbs
> MIB- monster in a box
> solenoid-A solenoid is a coil of insulated or enameled wire wound on a rod-shaped form made of solid iron, solid steel, or powdered iron. Used in making moving props


honestly...how would anyone know that....MIB and Curby's i know...but solenoid....you'd have to be a genius to know that!

thanks for the information though!:jol:


----------



## rottincorps

You know if you're a newbie.........If you think a prop makes a boat go


----------



## rottincorps

You know you're a newbie if............some one asks What you want on your tombstone? and you think there talking about a frozen pizza


----------



## rottincorps

You know your a newbie if ...............You here about someone hacking a prop, and you think they got fed up with it because it didn't work and took a ax to it............well may be that does happen........sometimes


----------



## kevin242

you know you're a newbie if you've never contemplated stealing one of your own childrens' toys to make a Halloween prop


----------



## RavenLunatic

*you know you're a newbie if you've never repurposed furniture into a prop. my old dining room table... *



















view of side here props pictures by YzButt - Photobucket


----------



## rottincorps

You know you're a newbie...........if you think a Jacobs ladder is something you climb


----------



## rottincorps

You know your a newbie if .............Someone says that hideous, and you take it as an insult


----------



## rottincorps

you know your a newbie if..........you think a .99 cent black light bulb realy works


----------



## Spooky1

You know your a Newbie if .... you think Papier Mache is just for kids.


----------



## ubzest

you know your a newbie if you havent ever taken a picture of your props/display/haunt.


----------



## AzKittie74

You know your a newbie if...
You have never been affraid of telling the hardware store worker what your making!


----------



## Dr Morbius

rottincorps said:


> you know your a newbie if..........you think a .99 cent black light bulb realy works


That made me laugh so hard...LMAO! When I first started I bought a dozen of them thinking how cool it would look..man was I ever wrong!

You know you're a newbie if...
you think putting out 3 Jack-O-Lanterns and blasting Disneys "Chilling Thrilling Sounds of The Haunted House" is going all out.


----------



## kevin242

you know you're a newbie if you think "trash can trauma" is when raccoons get into your garbage...


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

you know you're a newbie if half of your clothes aren't splattered with paint, stain, monster mud and expanding foam.....


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

you know you're a newbie if there is actually room left in the garage to park a car.....


----------



## rottincorps

You now your a newbie if .....You find your self at Party City and buy anything and convince you are getting a great bargain


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow

You know you're a newbie if you've never sent your kids off to grandma's before the big halloween party just so you could use their rooms for more haunted scenes.


----------



## Spookyboo

You know your a Newbie if you have plenty of money left over after Halloween!!!


----------



## ubzest

You know your a newbie if you think you have 'enough' tombstones or props.


----------



## Spooky1

You know your a newbie if you if you don't know what the hell a wallwart is. (Please tell me because I'm clueless on this one)


----------



## rottincorps

you know your a newbie if .............you can put everything you have up in a day, and brag about it!


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

you know you're a newbie if...the last thing you read wasn't an instructional or tutorial...


----------



## BobC

You Know you're a newbie if you dont know who Marilyn from Acc is. :jol:


----------



## kevin242

Spooky1 said:


> You know your a newbie if you if you don't know what the hell a wallwart is. (Please tell me because I'm clueless on this one)


Wall wart is a slang term for certain types of power supply - typically those that are embedded in an over-sized AC plug.










you know you're a newbie if you don't know what a newbie is...


----------



## Tyler

You know your a newbie when a haunter tells you they are making a prop out of paper mache, and you reply with "you gonna put candy in that".


----------



## Spooky1

kevin242 said:


> Wall wart is a slang term for certain types of power supply - typically those that are embedded in an over-sized AC plug.


Thanks Kevin, now I'm a newbie no longer!

You know your a Newbie if ..... you haven't run out of places to store all your props yet. "Honey you don't mind if I put these in the guest room do you?"


----------



## rottincorps

you know your a newbie if.............you still leave candy in a bowl and a sign that says take one and tot's will do just that.


----------



## LJClarke

You know your a newbie if -------- when playing one of your first games on this site you don't use the bottom post as the last. I used the first post.
Wow- how dumb!!!!! I am a definite newbie.


----------



## rottincorps

You know your a newbie if..... you buy sound effects CD's at Walmart.........OH my ...my 5 year old makes better sounds after eating beans,


----------



## kevin242

you know you're a newbie if your scariest prop has been manufactured using "blow mold" technology...


----------



## rottincorps

you know your a newbie if.............you don't call in sick at least once to work to set up your stuff.


----------



## pyro

you know your a newbie if .............you only sign up on 1 forum


----------



## pyro

you know your a newbie if.......while watching a horror movie , you dont relize you just saw a cool prop to make


----------



## MotelSixx

You know your a newbie if the guys at the hardware store ask you if you need help.


----------



## Spooky1

You know you're a newbie if ..... when you go looking for a new house the first thing on your mind isn't how it could look on Halloween.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow

You know you're a newbie if you haven't used up all the plug outlets on your house and started on the neighbor's on both sides!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

ScreamingScarecrow said:


> You know you're a newbie if you haven't used up all the plug outlets on your house and started on the neighbor's on both sides!


*throws back head and laughs* 
:lolkin:


----------



## MotelSixx

You know your a newbie if you're not constantly trying to get the best deal on black paint.


----------



## kevin242

you know you're a newbie if you think a grave grabber is the kid who stole your tombstones last year...


----------



## MotelSixx

You know your a newbie if you have too many extension cords in November, and not enough come October


----------



## rottincorps

You know your a newbie if ...........you still think that you can build any prop and stay on budget.


----------



## SilverScream

You know your a newbie if you think the head on a cheap blucky looks good (caught read handed)


----------



## MotelSixx

You know your a newbie if you can walk through your yard without tripping over a prop.


----------



## flyinpolak

you know you a newbie if you dont know what "do a barrel roll" is *and not from the song*


----------



## rottincorps

You know your a newbie if .........you think a 9' grim reaper wearing a Santa hat next to the Christmas tree looks bad.


----------



## rottincorps

You know your a newbie if...... You have enough money to buy ether a card for wife's birthday.....or a tomb stone........and you can't convince her that a tomb stone is what she said she wanted.


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

You know you're a newbie if...You think you can collect all the prop building tutorials from the internet and sell them on ebay without anyone noticing


----------



## RoxyBlue

You know you're a newbie if the tree topper on your Christmas tree is not a skeleton (yes, we do this).


----------



## kevin242

STOLLOWEEN said:


> You know you're a newbie if...You think you can collect all the prop building tutorials from the internet and sell them on ebay without anyone noticing


hahahahahaha


----------



## kevin242

you know you're a newbie if you have at least one blow-up prop in your entire yard... (sorry but its true)!


----------



## rottincorps

you know your a newbie if ..........you think a crank ghost is a drug attic that has come back from the dead


----------



## MotelSixx

You know your a newbie if....... you haven't been visited by the police or code enforcement yet.


----------



## RoxyBlue

You know you're a newbie if...you think the cardboard cut out tombstones you slapped together at the last minute for your first yard haunt are still good enough to use the next year.

(I confess with sorrow that we did, lo, these many years ago)


----------



## MotelSixx

you know your a newbie if...... You don't second guess your quantity of candy!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow

you know your a newbie if you can honestly find more than 1 room in the house where you don't have some sort of halloween stored! Sorry Kids!!!


----------



## kevin242

you know you're a newbie if you aren't secretly addicted to spray paint fumes... :0


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

kevin242 said:


> you know you're a newbie if you aren't secretly addicted to spray paint fumes... :0


lol...along the same lines....

You know you're a newbie if...you still have to read the warning labels on every single can of varnish, shellac, or urethane.

(Remember kids...safety first!)


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

You know you're a newbie if....You can honestly say you are "done" building and setting up before October 31st. (It just doesn't happen that way)


----------



## MotelSixx

you know your a newbie if ....... You don't trip over a prop bringing in the groceries


----------



## RoxyBlue

You know you're a newbie if....you think the roof of your house can only be used for Santa and his reindeer.


----------



## kevin242

You know you're a newbie if you've never taken a day off work to build/set up for Halloween...


----------



## kevin242

You know you're a newbie if your 5 minute epoxy takes 50 minutes to dry...


----------



## kevin242

You know you're a newbie if you've never intentionally raked leaves _onto_ your yard...


----------



## Spooky1

You know you're a newbie if ... your neighbors don't look at your yard and say, how do you have time to do all this?


----------



## RoxyBlue

You know you're a newbie if.....your neighbors don't bring their kids over to pose with you in your yard display.


----------



## MotelSixx

You know your a newbie if .......... The electric company won't shut off your electric in october because they are afraid they'll lose money


----------



## MotelSixx

You know your a newbie if ........ you're not referred to as " THAT guy/girl from THAT house"


----------



## MotelSixx

You know you're a newbie if ........... Traffic on your street doesn't increase sevenfold come october


----------



## HibLaGrande

You know you are a newbie if you and the dog both need to be shaved after making a monster out of "great stuff".


----------



## slightlymad

you know you are newbie if... you dont trip the breakers atleast three times and your not done setting up.
....you think a prop is what you use to hold something up
.... you have not asked your neighbor if they dont mind you using their yard


----------



## slightlymad

you know your a newbie if ... you set up the neighbors yard and they ask what your doing


----------



## slightlymad

You know your a newbie if....you think being called a post whore is an insult.


----------



## kevin242

you know you're a newbie if you've never made a ToT cry just by looking at them...


----------



## RoxyBlue

You know you're a newbie if you think Gemmy is an affectionate nickname used by jewelers.


----------



## Turbophanx

If you dont know what a "Curby" is, you might be a Newbie.


----------



## Turbophanx

If you think your new Fitco fogger was the greatest thing you ever bought for Halloween, you might be a Newbie.


----------



## kevin242

You might be a newbie if you just discovered that cats will use your foam tombtones as a scratching post and woodpeckers like to drill large holes in your obelisk


----------



## rottincorps

You might be a newbie if.........You check your brand new fog machine when its time to use it and the piece of crap don't f-ing work!


----------



## RoxyBlue

You might be a newbie is.....you think there's something wrong with dumpster diving for discarded Halloween decorations and props.


----------



## rottincorps

You might be a newbie if you don't think a coffin can't double as a toy box in the off season


----------



## RoxyBlue

You know you're a newbie if you think there's planty of time now to plan for next Halloween.


----------



## gypsichic

RoxyBlue said:


> You know you're a newbie if you think there's planty of time now to plan for next Halloween.


LOL.........AND you don't need to start saving $$$ NOW for next halloween


----------



## slightlymad

You might be a newbie if..you truly belive that your stuff will fit in the same place you stored it last year


----------



## rottincorps

You know your a newbie if you can't explain why you now have three skeletons instead of one to your wife.


----------



## RoxyBlue

You know you're a newbie if you don't actually HAVE three skeletons.


----------



## Spooky1

You know your a newbie if you think the picture of the prop you're buying online is how it will look when it arrives.


----------



## Lagrousome

You know you're a newbie if you're not constantly looking everywhere you drive for discarded wood, foam, furniture or WHATEVER that you could use in your next prop!


----------



## Lagrousome

Oh yeah, and here's another one...
You know you're a newbie if you haven't saved HauntForum to your favorites and then placed it at the top of the list so you don't have to keep scrolling down to find it!


----------



## RoxyBlue

You know you're a newbie if you think "axworthy" is the title earned by graduates of lumberjack school.


----------



## kevin242

you know you're a newbie if you were able to take down all of your Halloween decorations in the first week of November...


----------



## scream1973

You might be a newbie if you have never had your fingers glued together with great stuff.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

kevin242 said:


> you know you're a newbie if you were able to take down all of your Halloween decorations in the first week of November...


okay..i guess i am a newbie....i was able to take down my props in about 30 minutes....

but next year im planning to fix that!


----------



## rottincorps

you know your a newbie if you haven't figured out how to make a corps look like a malnutrished Pilgrim for Thanksgiving, and make the busy body next store believe it...........OK, that might be a little far fetched........but dam-it you got to at least try....


----------



## kevin242

you know you're a newbie if your family isn't "glad to have you back" this time of year...


----------



## Lady Nyxie

You know you're a newbie if you ask questions like "So when do you guys start working on next year's Haunt?"


----------



## Haunted Bayou

You know you're a newbie if you have to ask what a 'blucky' is and how much it costs...


----------



## Draik41895

STOLLOWEEN said:


> You know you're a newbie if...You think you can collect all the prop building tutorials from the internet and sell them on ebay without anyone noticing


some one did some thing like that ,but people noticed


----------



## Draik41895

i dont have much but from the looks of it i sure aint a newbie


----------



## slightlymad

You know your a newbie if you packed up xmas and didnt find anything left over from Halloween.


----------



## scareme

You know you're a newbie if you don't have skeletons in your closet. Literarily.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

scareme said:


> You know you're a newbie if you don't have skeletons in your closet. Literarily.


damn....guess i am....but it's something to work on!


----------



## Draik41895

scareme said:


> You know you're a newbie if you don't have skeletons in your closet. Literarily.


i actually have one of those


----------



## RoxyBlue

...you've never heard of the Secret Reaper.


----------



## Spooky1

...if you don't know the rules of the $20 prop contest by heart.


----------



## Monk

...if you are REALLY wondering if the names have been drawn yet.


----------



## RoxyBlue

...you just realized there's a "You Know You're A Newbie If..." thread.


----------



## Don Givens

If your family and friends haven't told you that you take Halloween way too seriously.


----------



## Mr_Chicken

scareme said:


> You know you're a newbie if you don't have skeletons in your closet. Literarily.


I'd like to contest this one. I ran out of room in the closet with all my other props, so the skeletons have to stand outside the closet. If that doesn't prove my un-newbie-ness, I don't know what does

You know you're a newbie if you think you're actually going to finish all the projects on your list by Halloween.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

You know you're a newbie if you haven't heard of any Halloween forums...or the project lists!


----------



## Monstermaker

You know you're a newbie if you've been a forum member for 6 months and haven't made your 100th post yet (#99 including this one....D'oh!)


----------



## Nyxy

Would a bucky in a trunk under your bed count since my closet is taken up by all my costumes I've made? Yes, the closet was pathetically small before I put anything in there.


----------



## Jaybo

You know you're a newbie when you're post counter is below ten and you are forced to use the board's avatar. Doh!


----------



## kevin242

you know you're a newbie if you've never had a woodpecker drill a hole in your foam obelisk...


----------



## DoomBuddy

You have been on the forum for weeks and still can't come up with an answer to this thread


----------



## RoxyBlue

...the square root of 4 is bigger than the number of posts you have.


----------



## naberhoodhaunts

you know your a newbie if you haven't been told your morbid by a mother after her kids told her that santa was missing his head


----------



## EMU

You know your a newbie if you haven't been told to go to a psychiatrist after telling a joke....


----------



## Revenant

If someone says they got a great deal on Froggy's and you think there's a sale at the pet store... you might be a newbie.


----------



## naberhoodhaunts

you know your a newbie if you look at pvc and dont see a prop frame


----------



## naberhoodhaunts

you know your a newbie when you hear someone saying they were looking through monster guts and you say thats gross


----------



## Monk

...your not sure what TOTs are


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Curious...how many people newbie or not know what a Crispy is?


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

If someone tells you Great Stuff is on sale at Lowe's and you think they are talking about general merchandise...well, ya might be a newb !

p.s. I don't know wtf Crispy is...unless your describing a few of my corpses'.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

If a haunter tells you his display has some items on the grill and you think he's talking hotdogs and burgers. 

ps Nope. Not a crispy. Strike 1


----------



## Just Whisper

You might be a newbie if you don't have a pile of notebooks and binders full of prop plans and at least one file on your hard drive dedicated to saved prop ideas.


----------



## pyro

you might be a newbie ---if you came on this thread just learn what we are talking about


----------



## slightlymad

you might be a newbie if you don't have several different categories of link for Halloween


----------



## Mystery

pyro said:


> you might be a newbie ---if you came on this thread just learn what we are talking about


**Raises hand**
And now I got more questions than answers... :-D


----------



## Draik41895

non of the bookmarks or most visited links on your comp. are Halloween related
----------------------------^mine is hauntforum


----------



## Spooky1

You know you're a newbie when Sickie can rub it in that you don't know what a "Crispy" is.


----------



## Monk

a crispy is simply a rubber or latex skele


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Monk wins. LOL


----------



## Monk

What do I win?


----------



## scream1973

Sickie Ickie said:


> Curious...how many people newbie or not know what a Crispy is?


Crispy is a latex Skeleton..


----------



## Sickie Ickie

scream wins too!


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Monk said:


> What do I win?


bragging rights. LOL


----------



## Draik41895

so he knew the whole time yet only answered after we knew the answer?


----------



## Just Whisper

kevin242 said:


> you know you're a newbie if you have at least one blow-up prop in your entire yard... (sorry but its true)!


By all accounts I am not entirely a newbie. But by this definition I will ALWAYS be a newbie. My bestest friend bought me a huge , and very expensive, inflatable haunted house for my birthday a few years ago. I use it on the front-side of my house since I have homeowners restrictions about what I can construct in my front yard. It makes a good transition piece from front to back. I will keep using it, if you don't mind. Or, even if you do. LOL

You might be a newbie if you haven't unintentionally painted at least one of your vehicles.


----------



## scream1973

I didnt read ahead .. i just posted and didnt realize someone else had already answered till i read it (oops)

I got 2 of em in my collection..


----------



## Draik41895

lol,sure ya did(i was gonna do that! )


----------



## Otaku

scream1973 said:


> Crispy is a latex Skeleton..


I would have guessed it was a Burnt Bob latex corpse.


----------



## Just Whisper

You know you're a newbie if you don't have at least one large black or red patch of grass in your yard at any given time of the year.


----------



## slightlymad

You know your a newbie if you have less than 5 cans of oops paint in storage


----------



## RoxyBlue

slightlymad said:


> You know your a newbie if you have less than 5 cans of oops paint in storage


LOL, we started getting in the habit of checking out the "oops" paint section at Lowe's a few months ago - made some good buys there, too!

Some of those oops colors are pretty scary all on their own.


----------



## kevin242

you might be a newbie if you've never had a mom yell at you for scaring her kid... Seriously, if your child can't deal with plastic skeletons and foam tombstones, you've failed as a parent... 8)


----------



## Lady Nyxie

You know you're a newbie if you have never seen this thread.


----------



## rottincorps

...If you think a curby is a vacuum


----------



## madmomma

It's great to know I'm not a TOTAL newbie but...what is MIB and NBC??? Also how would I find haunting help in my neighborhood?


----------



## toymaker

Ya know your a newbie when you buy your paint full price and not from "oops" shelf

to answer the questions posted by madmomma a MIB=monster in a box and NBC= nightmare before Christmas.


----------



## toymaker

i just realized you know your a newbie if you call other members by there full usernames... oh well


----------



## The Archivist

kevin242 said:


> you know you're a newbie if your scariest prop has been manufactured using "blow mold" technology...


you know you're a newbie if you think "blow mold" has something dirty associated with it. 

or

if asked a question by me and wonder whether or not I've taken cryptography lessons from the CIA. (I LOVE acryonyms!!)


----------



## The Archivist

when November 1st comes and you haven't started planning for next year! (Been there, done that!)


----------



## Devils Chariot

You know your a newbie if you said to yourself " I am just going to make a couple of props this year".


----------



## The Archivist

you might be a newbie if you think having 3 tutorials is a lot.


----------



## rottincorps

...if you think just because they only had one tombstone at the store that its one of a kind


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

....if you've never been complimented on your haunt.


----------



## hedg12

...if you think a wiper motor is for a car.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

...the motor in the microwave oven doesn't intrigue you


----------



## RoxyBlue

...you don't pick recyclable materials out of your neighbors' bins to use for prop making.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

if you've ever walked into a friend's shed or garage and thought "I can use that, and that, and that..."


----------



## fxartist

if you use styrofoam wig heads for displaying wigs.


----------



## KStone

*newbie*

newbie.......If you have never 'imported' leaves and then raked them around your front yard.

8- 20gal bags to be precise...... I don't have any good sized trees yet


----------



## Hauntiholik

if you drive by an abandoned ice chest on the side of the highway without batting an eyelash.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

if all your ghosts look like they were designed by Charlie Brown.


----------



## toymaker

You know your a newbie when come september you save every newspaper... and you still ask your neighbors for more


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

..if you have to ask what a "wall-wort" is! (lol, just messing with our newest member, silent night).


----------



## MotelSixx

You know your a newbie if you wait til september to start halloween shopping


----------



## Haunted Bayou

You know you are a newbie if it is August and you haven't had a panic attack yet.


----------



## rottincorps

.....if you believe a post that says it can be built in one afternoon


----------



## The Archivist

You know you're a newbie if you haven't started buying your cube taps in bulk directly from the manufacturers.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

... if you say there is this store that you saw last year called "Spirit Halloween" and ask if anybody has heard of it.


----------



## Devils Chariot

You know your a newbie when your posts are full of big prop ideas, but your yard/storage is still empty.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

You know you're a newbie if you don't know what a post ho is.


----------



## RoxyBlue

You might be a newbie if you think being called a ho here is an insult


----------



## Haunted Bayou

You might be a newbie if you misunderstand what a "peeper" is.


----------



## debbie5

You are a newbie if on any day, at any time of year, you are unable to tell someone how many days 'til Halloween.

Long live the newbie, with passion in their hearts and a mouse in their hand!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

You might be a newbie if you have a yard full of lumber, and can't tell someone at a moment's notice what you are going to build out of all of it.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

......if all your props are bought.


----------



## RoxyBlue

...if you think having two tombstones in your yard is enough for a graveyard.


----------



## scareme

...you don't know who on this site is a male or female. Avatars can fool you.


----------



## toymaker

Devils Chariot said:


> You know your a newbie when your posts are full of big prop ideas, but your yard/storage is still empty.


 man that is definitely true, you got me there

although i do have an area in my basement storage deticated to halloween


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

....you don't have a scar(s) from building props.


----------



## RoxyBlue

...you don't know what freshly cut PVC smells like


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

... You injure yourself, and decide to take the year off.


----------



## nixie

You know you're a newbie if you've never seen the look on an ER nurse's face as you explain how you sustained your injuries building a Halloween prop (erm...twice)


----------



## nixie

Or... you could be a newbie if your childrens' names weren't in some way limited by names you have already given to your props. 
...it's August and you're still trying to keep the house clean.
...it's August and you use your dining room table for eating.
...you haven't made permanent alterations to your home/property for the sake of your Halloween decor.
...when given an extra baby swing, you don't seriously consider how you could use the motor in your haunt.
...when your annual family vacation does not involve a Halloween attraction.
...if you don't have at least some idea in the back of your head for Halloween 2011
...your kids only watch Halloween specials in the fall
...your kids' dress-up clothes do not consist of yard haunt cast-offs

sorry, this is too much fun!


----------



## The Archivist

ahh, nixie. You've taken all the good ones.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

....you see the word Halloween Sale, and you keep on driving by.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

You drive past a flea market, garage sale, thrift store, etc, on a weekend without stopping to "window-shop" for "decorations and prop materials"


----------



## scareme

Everyone on this forum is nice to you.


----------



## RoxyBlue

...you don't know you can post a message to someone on his profile page.


----------



## Haunted Bayou

...if you think "cheese cloth" comes with a wheel of cheese!


----------



## RoxyBlue

....you feel as if Halloween is still a ways away when September rolls around.


----------



## Rohr Manor

You haven't looked at your bank statements to see where all your money is going! Halloween decoration of course!


----------



## Erebus

You know your a newbie if you don't have any Midnight Syndicate on your iTunes.
You are still a newbie if you don't have more than 4 albums from Midnight Syndicate.


----------



## toymaker

this might be a repeat, you know your a newbie if you never looked at a commercially available animated prop and KNOW you could make it...

with enough time and money :jol:


----------



## Night Watchman

You know your a newbie when you get pissed off reading this thread. 

Now end it I know I'm a newbie!!!!


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

You know your a newbie when the neighbor's bug zapper gets bigger scares than your haunt!


----------



## jaege

Fiend4Halloween said:


> You know your a newbie when the neighbor's bug zapper gets bigger scares than your haunt!


Thats cold.

When you have less than 1000 posts on Haunt Forum


----------



## RoxyBlue

jaege said:


> Thats cold.
> 
> When you have less than 1000 posts on Haunt Forum


LOL, lots of "oldies" have less than 1000 posts. They are just more selective about what they say


----------



## Zombies R Us

....if you experience prop envy every time you go on the forum.


----------



## Skellycat

You know your a newbie when your head explodes from the enlightenment on this thread! (I humbly bow to the post hos) :googly:


----------



## morbidmike

You know your a newbie if you find dollarstore halloween decoration to be the best props you've ever seen


----------



## The Creepster

If you buy a prop , then paint it and say "Look at what I just made"


----------



## morbidmike

if you dressup your 10 lb cat and callit a prop


----------



## rottincorps

if you buy a .99 black light bulb from Wall-mart and think it realy works


----------



## RoxyBlue

...you think you have to act weird in order to be taken seriously as a haunter.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

You know you're a newbie if you've never gotten the "do I want to go to all the trouble to set this up this year?" blues.


----------



## anjpro

You know your a newbie when you can’t edit your own post for typo’s because your post count is two low


----------



## anjpro

I ment too low


----------



## randomr8

You know you're newbie when you look at the cool stuff everyone else is doing and realize what a 2nd rate hack you are. (as I raise my hand...)


----------



## The Creepster

When you use one of the forum's avatar's


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

You know you are a newbie when you buy a bag of flour and plan on going home and baking.


----------



## fick209

You know you are a newbie when Stoll just nailed you for why you bought flour today:googly:


----------



## Zurgh

You know you're a newbie when you wonder if your Scooby Doo theme haunt is too scary for 13 year olds.


----------



## The Creepster

When you carve foam tombstones and post 25 pictures of the same tombstone with different lights on it..night shots...day shots...shots of what the foam looks like before during and after


----------



## The Archivist

The Creepster said:


> When you carve foam tombstones and post 25 pictures of the same tombstone with different lights on it..night shots...day shots...shots of what the foam looks like before during and after


Creepster, you just described my best friend's usual attempt at photography. He did the same thing but with a corpsed Bucky.

You know youre a newbie if you think that tracing a simple outline of a building/wall/or character on a cardboard box is really detailing your haunt.


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

You know you're a newbie if you've never spent a Sunday afternoon posting to Fun and Games


----------



## The Creepster

Your singing 3 axis skull/pumpkin sings either "monster Mash" or "This Is Halloween"


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

You know you're a newbie when you find yourself even slightly entertained at the thought of putting an inflatable in your yard haunt.


----------



## Palehorse

*Ima noob*

I know I am a newbie when I dont know most of that crap, but trying like hell to learn as fast as I can. And I hate store props. Well most of them. LOL


----------



## haunted canuck

when you have know idea the value of duct tape


----------



## The Creepster

You can't understand my powers


----------



## RoxyBlue

...you think you have powers


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

....if you've never tried to buy glue sticks in bulk.


----------



## haunted canuck

...your Half hour set up for your display is complete


----------



## Goblin

if you'r planning next year's haunt ten minutes after Halloween is over


----------



## The Creepster

You are easily offended


----------



## haunted canuck

your one extention cord isnt long enough to reach your plastic light up pumpkin


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

you can go one month without a painful burn or cut on some part of your body.


----------



## Joiseygal

You know your a newbie if you try to remove the excess Insulated foam you just sprayed off of your prop with your bare hands.


----------



## Dark Star

No have no idea what a hot wire is


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

If you think "HauntCast" is some sort of mold technique


----------



## Evil Andrew

If you're offended when someone offers to show you their haunted organ : )


----------



## tbishop

*newbie*



rottincorps said:


> You know your a newbie if ...........you still think that you can build any prop and stay on budget.


You know you're a newbie...
IF you have a budget


----------



## kevin242

you know you're a newbie if you think there is a difference, aside from color, between pink and blue insulation foam...


----------



## kevin242

you know you're a newbie if you start off a showroom post with "My first attempt at...."
sorry, newbs
8)


----------



## kevin242

you know you're a newbie if you've never been poked by a kid with a plastic ninja sword to see if you're real...


----------



## kevin242

you know you're a newbie if you've never raked leaves _onto_ your yard in the fall...


----------



## Daphne

You know you're a newbie...

- when you walk into Ace Hardware in July and no one asks if you decided to start even earlier on Halloween props this year.

- when no one from Ace Hardware has ever come to see your display on Halloween.

- when the smart alec at Home Depot decides to show off and you DON'T tell him you are building a portal to hell and exactly what aisle would those items be on.

- when you buy oatmeal and glue with the intention of eating the first one and giving the second to your child for a school project.

- when you are NOT horrified after September 1st when your spouse mows and rakes the area of your lawn where your cemetary will be.

- when your husband and children haven't done an intervention when you came home thrilled with the animatronic polar bear from Target that you are going to tear apart and turn into a rabid dog for the display. (still haven't gotten over this one)


----------



## Just Whisper

RoxyBlue said:


> LOL, lots of "oldies" have less than 1000 posts. They are just more selective about what they say


Thanks Roxy. Well said. And that being said...

You might be a newbie if you start a new thread every time you need help, because you don't know how to search the forum yet.


----------



## GothicCandle

Daphne said:


> - when the smart alec at Home Depot decides to show off and you DON'T tell him you are building a portal to hell and exactly what aisle would those items be on.


LMAO PROOF I am not a newb!

You know your a newb...

-if you think clothes hangers are to only hang clothes on and roll on deodorant has no use with the antiperspirant is gone.

-you never wondered how you could turn soda cans into a zombie

-you think a walkie talkie hidden in a pumpkin is pretty high tech

-


----------



## Evil Andrew

.... You spend more on candy for ToTs than you do on props.


----------



## Haunted Spider

What no posts yet for 2011? 

Got to admit I raised my hand on a few of those. 

Newbie if...

You decorate your house and run out of candy before nights end. ( I just ate my last candy bar on Monday 1/17 ) 

You get the "big" props out on Halloween but they happen to be the $49 hanging ghosts from Halloween City clearanced last year. (sorry neighbor across the street)

and last.... if your neighbors don't offer to let you expand into their yard.


----------



## Haunted Spider

.... If you haven't had to call the zoning department in your city to ensure what you are doing is legal or within code.


----------



## Daphne

You know you are a newbie if....

you are on here casually reading in January instead of working on the designs for this years new props!

your neighbors don't start offering to bring over extension cords the weekend before Halloween because they knew you forgot to buy enough for the new stuff!

same neighbors don't start piling stuff up in front of their outlets to hide them before you plug their own extension cords into their house to help power your display!

you call the zoning department because you KNOW they will shut you down he, he! (sorry Spiderclimber, couldn't resist)


----------



## Goblin

If you think a prop is part of an airplane


----------



## Haunted Spider

Its Ok Daphne, This year I actually sent a drawing of my yard, with the route the TOTs would go and distance from the sidewalk outlined for props. 

....if you can't link a video on the site properly the first three times you try.... Raises hand in shame


----------



## RoxyBlue

...you post a thread asking why you can't post pictures/change your avatar/use the Chat Room/stage a coup and become King of the Forum when you only have two posts:googly:


----------



## Haunted Spider

History we don't know about Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spiderclimber said:


> History we don't know about Roxy?


Not mine personally


----------



## Goblin

You ask for permission to speak in the chat room


----------



## Haunted Spider

You go into the chat room disconnect go back in and expect a new partner from around the world.


----------



## ORLOCK

You can't figure out how to put a picture in a post - oh wait, that's ME!!!
:googlyLLLL-L-L-Looooozer)


----------



## Haunted Spider

If you give a newbie advice on how to post a picture that only he can see and the moderators. Doh...


----------



## Halloween Cats

Meow, 

Dang it! I guess I'm a newbie because half of this stuff is new too me...


----------



## Haunted Spider

Well welcome newbie. You will soon be in the club of newbie but no one knows it


----------



## Just Whisper

Heck even after 15 yrs of haunting I still get caught off guard with some of this stuff. 


You might be a newbie if BOTH of your props are store bought AND static.


----------



## Dark Star

You might be a newbie if you have to ask what Monster Mud is.


----------



## RoxyBlue

...you think monster mud is what Godzilla tracks into the house on a rainy day


----------



## Dark Star

LOL ...you can't see props when you look through the hardware store.


----------



## Haunted Spider

You go to the hardware store to buy PVC for anything unrelated to halloween


----------



## Goblin

You go to the grocery store looking for props


----------



## Haunted Spider

You put all your recyclables at the curb without thinking, would could I do with that.


----------



## Just Whisper

*If you can walk into a hardware/home improvement store for that tube of caulking you need to fix your sink, and don't spend another hour wandering around to see what you might need for prop building...you might be a newbie.*


----------



## PirateLady

If you can walk by a goodwill store without stopping in just to see if you can find some prop materials you might be a newbie


----------



## debbie5

..you don't own Halloween themed socks.


----------



## Just Whisper

debbie5 said:


> ..you don't own halloween themed socks.


lmao.


----------



## Goblin

You want to do haunts for all your neighbors


----------



## scareme

People don't think you're strange.


----------



## Just Whisper

*If your back yard doesn't look like a scene right out of "Sanford and Son" you're probably a newbie. If you aren't old enough to know who Sanford and Son are, you might be a newbie.*


----------



## Goblin

You've only started one of the 687 ideas in your head


----------



## Haunted Spider

If you have 343 of the ideas started but not one done


----------



## scareme

No one has ever told you you're crazy.


----------



## Goblin

You start prop making the day after Halloween for next Halloween


----------



## Haunted Spider

if you haven't incorporated halloween decor into at least one room in your home.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Goblin said:


> You start prop making the day after Halloween for next Halloween


That's the mark of an experienced haunter, not a newbie

...you carry pictures of your children instead of your haunt in your wallet


----------



## Dark Star

You think Transworld is a shop that sells to the cross dressing world.


----------



## Haunted Spider

If you show up to transworld not in a costume or sporting your haunt in some sort of clothing.


----------



## Spooky1

If you don't remove motors from old appliances before throwing them out.


----------



## Goblin

If your garage or basement isn't full of props


----------



## Just Whisper

Goblin said:


> You start prop making the day after Halloween for next Halloween


Have to agree with Roxie on that one. The newbies wait till the week before Halloween to start making their one new prop. An experienced haunter knows it will take all year if they want to finish half their ideas.


----------



## Goblin

Just Whisper said:


> Have to agree with Roxie on that one. The newbies wait till the week before Halloween to start making their one new prop. An experienced haunter knows it will take all year if they want to finish half their ideas.


I have to disagree with you and Roxy. I have seen many newbies who have 
started the day after Halloween and many expierenced haunters who have 
waited till the week before. So it can go either way.


----------



## debbie5

Just Whisper said:


> *If your back yard doesn't look like a scene right out of "Sanford and Son" you're probably a newbie. If you aren't old enough to know who Sanford and Son are, you might be a newbie.*


LMAO....Now I have the Sanford & Son theme song in my head!! Hubby or I say that ALL the time before Halloween: "OMG! Look at all the CRAP we have in the driveway. We gotta pick this stuff up- it looks like Sanford & Son!". LOL.

And of course, we don't pick it up. We just make it neater or throw a tarp over it!


----------



## debbie5

You know you are a newbie if... you have never bought bright pink eyeshadow on clearance in July so you can use it to accentuate effects makeup bruises in October.


----------



## Moon Dog

You know you are a newbie if... you think you can win the last post thread...


----------



## debbie5

You have unopened bags of Halloween candy on the afternoon of Halloween. I always need to snitch SOMEthing....


----------



## Just Whisper

You have unopened bags of candy the day AFTER Halloween


----------



## Goblin

If you think a haunt consists of someone in a sheet yelling BOO!


----------



## Haunted Spider

if you recycle all your plastic instead of repurposing it to use for prop structures.


----------



## debbie5

...you eat a nutritious, healthy, sit-down meal sometime between 3pm and 10 pm Halloween night.


----------



## RoxyBlue

(LOL, good one, Deb)

....you have time to eat food of any kind from a real plate on Halloween


----------



## Haunted Spider

If you remember to eat at all, other than stealing candy out of the bowl.


----------



## debbie5

...you give candy to the mom for her 2 month old infant.


----------



## Spooky1

... you don't have at least one kid who is too afraid to come up to your door.


----------



## Just Whisper

Spooky1 said:


> ... you don't have at least one kid who is too afraid to come up to your door.


And a few adults...


----------



## Daphne

local kids aren't afraid of you in July because they think you really are a vampiress!


----------



## Goblin

You're wearing a Casper costume to scare the kids


----------



## Haunted Spider

You have time to plan your costume for months instead of doing it last minute because you are so busy setting up and building.


----------



## Dark Star

...You don;t understand why people shop at Harbor Freight


----------



## Goblin

Your haunt consists of sheet covered yard gnomes


----------



## kevin242

you know you're a newbie if you plan weekend activities in October that don't include setting up, building, painting, repairing or buying Halloween props...


----------



## debbie5

...budget X amount of dollars for your haunt, and only spend that same X amount..not a penny more.


----------



## Goblin

You plan your haunt a week before Halloween


----------



## Daphne

debbie5 said:


> ...budget X amount of dollars for your haunt, and only spend that same X amount..not a penny more.


Ha, ha. You could have stopped at budget X amount of dollars for your haunt!


----------



## debbie5

...you can go to sleep at night without a cacophony of Halloween TO DO list & thoughts screaming in your head.


----------



## Goblin

It's takes you 6 months to make one prop


----------



## highbury

...you set up a yard full of store-bought props three weeks before Halloween.


----------



## Goblin

You advertise for real ghosts for your haunt


----------



## debbie5

...you don't own spray paint.


----------



## Spooky1

You use spray paint on styrofoam


----------



## RoxyBlue

....someone gives you a gift certificate to Home Depot and you do not immediately think of all the foam board you're going to be able to buy to make tombstones


----------



## Spooklights

...you don't listen to Halloween related music and sound effects all year round.


----------



## Just Whisper

...you don't scare yourself several times a year because you have dead bodies and monsters stored all over your house.


----------



## MrGrimm

You keep checking if the heat gun is ready with your hand


----------



## debbie5

you go to WalMart today, expecting to find anything good that is Halloween related.


----------



## Goblin

If your main attaction is a dancing vampire


----------



## QueenRuby2002

You realize you were about to ask some of these question but now thing you'll google them instead.


----------



## Daphne

Just Whisper said:


> ...you don't scare yourself several times a year because you have dead bodies and monsters stored all over your house.


You have never caught one of your dogs frantically barking at the prop in your dining room/basement/fill in the blank that scared it half to death.


----------



## QueenRuby2002

if you never seen you black cat jump five feet in the air because she triggered one of your props.


----------



## RoxyBlue

...you wait until the day before Halloween to test your fogger


----------



## MrGrimm

Oh! Thanks for reminding me Roxy!!!

...You haven't done a checklist for your haunt projects


----------



## Goblin

You do your own electrical wiring and you blow every fuse in the house


----------



## Halloween_Anna

ouch, I am a newbie. what does MIB stand for?


----------



## RoxyBlue

^ Monster in a Box, and this thread will help as well:

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=20097

And you know you're a newbie here if you've never seen that thread


----------



## debbie5

..you don't own any Halloween socks, slippers or T shirts.


----------



## Spooky1

... if they don't recognize you at Home Depot


----------



## Goblin

You wait till Halloween to decorate


----------



## Hairazor

This thread shows me I am semi-newbie, yipes!

You know you're one when you buy a bunch of BIG misc. Inflatables and plant them in your yard and think you're a hot haunter.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

You don't have at least a few props floating around in the trunk of your car from decorating the office last year.


----------



## aquariumreef

you type liek this OR LIKE THIS


----------



## Daphne

debbie5 said:


> ..you don't own any Halloween socks, slippers or T shirts.


You forgot keychains, giant Haunted house candle holders and pajama pants! Also, you know you are a newbie if you ONLY use/display and wear these items the month of October!


----------



## kevin242

you know you're a newbie if you've never been afraid that the skeleton that you've just corpsed and left outside to dry will have the police showing up at your house...


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: you never asked for Halloween items for birthdays, Christmas, anniversaries..any gift occasion that there is.......


----------



## debbie5

..you've never driven around with a skelly strapped to the passenger seat of your car.


----------



## Goblin

You need a How to do book to carve a Jack-O-Lantern


----------



## wdGoof

You complete a home remodeling project (big or small) and throw anything away!


----------



## Goblin

If your props still have the price tags on them!


----------



## kevin242

you know you're a newbie if you've never driven to a neighboring state to pick up a Halloween prop someone was giving away...


----------



## Halloween Jokes

if you write on thread that is over 4 years old


----------



## Johnnylee

You know you're a newbie if you go to the Mall for them to do your make up.


----------

